# XooMG's failures of restraint



## XooMG

I haven't started a gallery and don't have much to share. At the moment the only photogenic knife I've got is my Sakai Yusuke 210mm. Beyond that, every picture is intended to reflect my downward spiral into grief and regret with kitchen knives...


----------



## NO ChoP!

Ichii handle? Looks nice.


----------



## XooMG

NO ChoP! said:


> Ichii handle? Looks nice.


Yep, kinda makes the saya feel a bit out of place, but I don't mind. I like the feel and look of the ichii, and it was the only one in stock when I ordered! Happy to get the extra-hard stainless model, though it doesn't show in the pic.


----------



## XooMG

While I'm waiting for some other expensive (to me) knives, I'll repost one of my cheapies.

~200mm edge, Yong Li brand, V&#29305; steel (similar to Hitachi Blue) with stainless cladding, surprisingly thin.


----------



## erikz

I really like the look of that cleaver. I would prefer a wa-style handle on this piece.


----------



## TheDispossessed

the yusuke looks awesome, nicer than the suisin IH's to me, mostly bc of the lack of machi. is it the "flatter" or standard profile?


----------



## XooMG

erikz said:


> I really like the look of that cleaver. I would prefer a wa-style handle on this piece.


Me too but getting it rehandled would cost 3x more than the knife. Still need to work with it a bit and see how it performs...maybe if it's a real diamond in the rough, I'll get some work done on it. Actually, I'm a little tempted to get one for a passaround or something, just because nobody seems to know about them. Of course, I might just be an awful judge of potential...


TheDispossessed said:


> the yusuke looks awesome, nicer than the suisin IH's to me, mostly bc of the lack of machi. is it the "flatter" or standard profile?


It's the standard 210 in the extra-hardened stainless, as far as I can tell. Bloody thin, I still feel like I have to baby it when I use it (getting more confident every day though). Here's a poor pic of the heel area..sorry the banding is from the fluorescent light.


----------



## Lefty

The gyuto is beautiful. The cleaver is cool. Nice knives!


----------



## erikz

I want tot commend you on your pictures btw, they are of awesome quality.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Yeah, seriously, I love the photos.


----------



## scott6452

Great pictures, knives and thread title!

I look forward to seeing more restraint failures.


----------



## XooMG

scott6452 said:


> Great pictures, knives and thread title!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more restraint failures.


Thanks! Unfortunately there will be more, I think. A Takeda and an Ealy are looming not too far away. Hopefully I'll get OK photos of them when they show up.


----------



## erikz

XooMG said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately there will be more, I think. A Takeda and an Ealy are looming not too far away. Hopefully I'll get OK photos of them when they show up.



What type of Takeda are you going for? And is it going tot be stainless clad or are you opting for his original series?


----------



## XooMG

erikz said:


> What type of Takeda are you going for? And is it going to be stainless clad or are you opting for his original series?


Was going to be a stainless-clad nakiri, but the order was delayed so I switched to the nonstainless version. I do not know how unwise that decision is, but hopefully I won't need to return or resell.

The Ealy will just be an AEB-L piece but hopefully I can show it off fairly well (maybe he'll give me a special piece of wood for the handle if I convince him I'll take a good photo :wink:...but sadly I can't guarantee my photos will be up to snuff).

Also might have a small Harner on the horizon...but probably a ways off yet.


----------



## XooMG

I was a bit giddy and didn't do a very good job cleaning or preparing for the photo, but I think it's not too bad.

Takeda 165mm nakiri, non-stainless (as evidenced by the "AS" stamp opposed to the "N" [new] stamp on the SS-clad models):


----------



## erikz

Im looking to buy one of these in about two weeks time. Hoping they can do a one off 200mm. Going to ask either Shosui or Yousui. Stoked!


----------



## XooMG

Photo's not very good this time, but here's a snap of my Asai Hayabusa:


----------



## mkriggen

erikz said:


> Im looking to buy one of these in about two weeks time. Hoping they can do a one off 200mm. Going to ask either Shosui or Yousui. Stoked!



erikz, Takeda quoted me $300 for a 210 nakiri about a month ago. Lead time is 1 to 3 months.


----------



## nermol

XooMG said:


> Photo's not very good this time, but here's a snap of my Asai Hayabusa:



XooMG, off topic question. How do you like your Asai Hayabusa Nakiri? I ask because I have been less than happy with my first venture into a Nakiri and am unsure if it is the push cutting, stainless cladding, or just me being stupid. 

Thanx for the reply


----------



## XooMG

nermol said:


> XooMG, off topic question. How do you like your Asai Hayabusa Nakiri? I ask because I have been less than happy with my first venture into a Nakiri and am unsure if it is the push cutting, stainless cladding, or just me being stupid.
> 
> Thanx for the reply


Your first nakiri was the Asai? I really have mixed feelings about mine. My first test with it was on a carrot, and the wedging and sticking problems made me put it away for a while. Some parts of the blade cut well, and others poorly. The blade is overground not far from the heel so there's a hole in the edge, and I haven't had the heart to fix it or send it somewhere else for fixing. That was irritating because I asked the vendor to ensure the edge was thin and even.

I want to like it, but I think it'll need work. Disappointing for the price; it shows potential but the cost discourages me from experimentally working on it. If you're disappointed in yours, you're not alone. Unfortunately, posting criticism might make it harder for me to resell it, unless I can get Dave or Jon to work on it.


----------



## don

Great thread title, and really nice pictures.


----------



## erikz

mkriggen said:


> erikz, Takeda quoted me $300 for a 210 nakiri about a month ago. Lead time is 1 to 3 months.


Totally missed your post, I'm sorry.

I had my 200x68 Nakiri shipped to my door in December for $330. Pretty good price including expensive EMS postage to Europe


----------

